# Cannot create $HOME



## Deleted member 9563 (Jan 9, 2017)

My windows manager(s) won't start. I'm not sure where the problem lies because I have mixed information. The title of this thread is probably the best hint since it is KDM that I need to work in the end, but I will list information and errors below.

- This hardware (minus a new SSD for / ) ran 10.0-RELEASE for several years.
- The video driver is loaded.
- I added an SSD for / and kept the old drive. The new drive got 11.0-RELEASE installed.
- There are no old xorg.conf files anywhere.
- The /home/ole directory is symlinked to the old drive and files all looks fine there.

I am guessing that last point is where the KDM manager is balking. However:

- I added users "video" and "kdm" to group "wheel" which resulted in `startx`
opening the three window simple X display and that didn't happen before.

- I installed fluxbox as a test, and the error is:


```
Couldn't connect to X server
```

The original and continuing errors shown at boot time on tty right after the initializing of the video driver are:

```
kdm_greet[881]: Cannot create $HOME
kdm: :0[880: Received unknown or unexpected command -2 from greeter
kdm: :0[880: Abnormal termination of greeter for display :0, code1, signal0
```

Apologies for my usual vagueness, but I'm not sure what to focus on here.   Perhaps there are configuration files on the old /home directory. However, I'm being careful there because I am hoping that KDE will come back with my original configuration. Other programs, not yet installed, also have configurations which I would like to keep if possible.

Edit: perhaps it is useful to show the tail end of these files as well:

```
dmesg
info: [drm] size 8294400
info: [drm] fb depth is 24
info: [drm]    pitch is 7680
fbd0 on drmn0
VT: Replacing driver "vga" with new "fb".
info: [drm] Initialized radeon 2.29.0 20080528 for drmn0 on minor 0
```


```
.xsession-errors
krunner: Fatal IO error: client killed
kded4: Fatal IO error: client killed
kglobalaccel: Fatal IO error: client killed
kactivitymanagerd: Fatal IO error: client killed
kdeinit4: Fatal IO error: client killed
kdeinit4: sending SIGHUP to children.
polkit-kde-authentication-agent-1: Fatal IO error: client killed
klauncher: Exiting on signal 1
kwin: Fatal IO error: client killed
kwin: Fatal IO error: client killed
kdeinit4: sending SIGTERM to children.
kdeinit4: Exit.
kdeinit4: Fatal IO error: client killed
kdeinit4: sending SIGHUP to children.
QProcess: Destroyed while process is still running.
ksmserver: Fatal IO error: client killed
claws-mail: Fatal IO error 2 (No such file or directory) on X server :0.
kdeinit4: sending SIGTERM to children.
kdeinit4: Exit.
```


```
/var/log/Xorg.0.log
[   307.819] (II) sysmouse: SetupAuto: protocol is SysMouse
[   307.819] (II) config/devd: device /dev/ums0 already opened
[   320.973] (II) config/devd: terminating backend...
[   320.973] (II) UnloadModule: "mouse"
[   320.973] (II) UnloadModule: "kbd"
[   320.978] (II) Server terminated successfully (0). Closing log file.
```




-


----------



## SirDice (Jan 9, 2017)

Forget about the GUI for a second. Can you actually login on the console? It looks as though the symlink or the permissions are incorrect.


----------



## Deleted member 9563 (Jan 9, 2017)

SirDice said:


> Forget about the GUI for a second. Can you actually login on the console? It looks as though the symlink or the permissions are incorrect.



Yes I can log in on both the console and SSH. Everything from the command line works just fine and i can't see anything else wrong other than the GUI won't start.


----------



## rigoletto@ (Jan 9, 2017)

KDM is obsolete/unsupported by KDE since years ago. I think there is not ever a port for it anymore. The current login manager supported by KDE is sddm, but there is not a port for it yet.

Alternatively, you may use x11/lightdm or x11/xdm.


----------



## Deleted member 9563 (Jan 9, 2017)

lebarondemerde said:


> KDM is obsolete/unsupported by KDE since years ago. I think there is not ever a port for it anymore. The current login manager supported by KDE is sddm, but there is not a port for it yet.
> 
> Alternatively, you may use x11/lightdm or x11/xdm.



OK, so I can start KDE some other way. However, KDM is what installs with KDE.

Edit:  or is the KDM just left over from the previous installation and isn't what I would have gotten otherwise. I'll investigate that.


----------



## SirDice (Jan 9, 2017)

OJ said:


> Edit: or is the KDM just left over from the previous installation and isn't what I would have gotten otherwise. I'll investigate that.


A `pkg autoremove` _should_ remove everything you didn't explicitly install, or is still required as a dependency.


----------



## Deleted member 9563 (Jan 9, 2017)

SirDice said:


> A `pkg autoremove` _should_ remove everything you didn't explicitly install, or is still required as a dependency.




```
/home/ole SCO#  pkg autoremove
Checking integrity... done (0 conflicting)
Nothing to do.
```


----------



## Deleted member 9563 (Jan 9, 2017)

The problem seems to be solved now. I removed KDE4 and Xorg and then reinstalled them.

I'm sorry I cannot shed any more light on the matter. 

I had removed KDM and tried some other things like this 
	
	



```
chmod 1777 /tmp && chmod 1777 /var/tmp
```
 (It may have been what it was before, but I left it like that.) Nothing seemed to make any difference. I can only guess that the original Xorg install failed somehow.

It now seems like all my KDE configs are there from the previous install and I'm now going about installing the programs I had before.

Thanks all for your help.


----------

